

Show HN: GitFrame, rapid mockups with GitHub and YAML - oakio
http://gitframe.com

======
lackoftactics
I really like the idea and would have to play with it for awhile to really
test it usefulness.

My feedback: -it would be cool to add possibility to play with bootstrap or
foundation \- You said that it suppose to solve problem of getting mockups
quickly online. I am not really sure that is faster than some cloud solution
like balsamiq or mockingbird, drag and drop is hard to beat in that
departament. It's still YAML ;)

~~~
oakio
Thanks for taking a look at it and for the feedback. I really appreciate it.

Maybe it's just faster with my workflow, but I wanted to be able to get
something up quickly and with little effort. I also wanted something that was
an actual responsive website.

------
oakio
I've been playing with this idea of getting mockups online for clients
quickly, so that I can get feedback sooner. So, I built this app. I'd love to
hear what people think.

------
tomcam
Brilliant! I really wish I thought of that one! Is there a way to add lists,
ideally with multiple columns?

~~~
oakio
Thank you! You're too kind. I want to add a lot more features to allow
displaying data (e.g., tables, graphs). These will be handy when using the
dashboard layout.

